# My 12 year old son's fly tying business



## roto77777 (Jan 12, 2008)

My son has sytarted a business for his 7th grade year.

This is his ad from another site if anyone is interested in supporting him, and getting some fish catching flies!

For my 7th grade school year, I am starting a business. I am tying and selling saltwater flies. 

I started flyfishing last year and started tying recently. 










*Here are my patterns:*









































































*Do they work?*

































*YOU BET! *
and before everyone yells at me about the Boga Grip, I only use it on small fish.

Price is $3.00 each, or only $30 a dozen. Shipping is $2.50 (no matter how many):thumbup: 

Please allow about 1 week for delivery, I tie as I get an order.
Thanks!


*UPDATE*:

Thanks Michael for the order!
Thanks Orlando Outfitters for all the help this afternoon.
And thanks Dad for clearing a tying bench for me.









Here are some additional patterns I am now tying:


























This is for size reference


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I love the fly names, very creative.  

Best of luck with your new business, just remember to keep it fun.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

> I love the fly names, very creative.
> 
> Best of luck with your new business, just remember to keep it fun.


Heard he was coming out with the "deer fly"


----------



## roto77777 (Jan 12, 2008)

lol

His fly business is better than his dad's commercial real estate business......................

Last night, he had one order for 2 dozen flies, and an order for 3 flies.

He is getting very good at it, and did a great job in the WPB/Jupiter canals last weekend with the whippy stick and his "only a mother" fly.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

> lol
> 
> His fly business is better than his dad's commercial real estate business......................
> 
> ...


I just hope you cut him a break on his first Egret.  ;D ;D


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I love the flies and the names are GREAT!! ;D
A capable and competent young man...Way to go


----------



## roto77777 (Jan 12, 2008)

He's a good kid!
Shipped his first two orders today!

Ron, as far as Egret, anyone interested can get an unbelievable deal on a new one right now. Frank has 3 16's , and 2 18's he built spec, and wants them gone before 2009. Boat motor and trailer priced lower than a Hewes Redfisher. If you know someone in the market, IM me and I can give you details.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

BUMP for a good cause. Look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

*Pm* me and want to know which is best fly lure for trout, red and snook because I'm suck at picking the color pattern.....pls let me know because I want to order a dozen of fly from you!


----------



## roto77777 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Whitesnooky for the interest!

Here is an update of his patterns, along with new ones and packaging.

He has really gooten good at tying.

Currently, he is tying tying 24 patterns. Prices are $3.00 each, or $30 a dozen. Shipping is $2.50 total - no matter the size of the order.

The flies and packaging are below (by the way, Trout Time is insane for trout) :










































































































Thanks Everyone!


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

this is the most awesome thing..i love it...i love everything about it...


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Great Stuff!!! I know he had some help with the names. What young guy could come up with "Prom Dress".


----------



## cantcatchsquat (Jun 16, 2008)

bumb im 17 and dont have talent like that


----------



## Clint (Aug 6, 2009)

Couldn't pullup the photos


----------



## jacksonrh64 (Jul 27, 2009)

None of the picture links work. Interested in them and would like to see the pictures.

Thanks
Jack


----------

